# Bioware adding content to fix Mass Effect 3 ending



## gamefan5 (Mar 22, 2012)

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/122/1221273p1.html
Never played the series, but people were furious for the highly controversial ending of the game. So I post this. XD
But the question remains....


Spoiler



Will they charge us for the additionnal content?



Happy discussing. XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2012)

This is stupid, the ending was just fine. 

Fucking whiny bitches.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> This is stupid, the ending was just fine.
> 
> Fucking whiny bitches.


LOL, I swear you must be the only one that seems to be rather content with it. XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2012)

Not just me, I know tons of people who didn't mind it. People just have to find something to bitch and whine about, there can never be just one thing that's good. Bioware shouldn't have to change shit, I hope they charge $10 for it so then people can bitch about that. I mean, hey! They're the ones who fucking wanted it!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive heard more people that were unhappy about it than those that are ok with it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL Mass Effect 3 is turning into XIII-2. *TORIYAMA'D. *


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Not just me, I know tons of people who didn't mind it. People just have to find something to bitch and whine about, there can never be just one thing that's good. Bioware shouldn't have to change shit, I hope they charge $10 for it so then people can bitch about that. I mean, hey! They're the ones who fucking wanted it!


Read the blog from where IGN got the news, they are not changing it, they are just adding to it.

Said blog was also already posted by me in the other ME3 thread :V Just saying~


----------



## deathking (Mar 22, 2012)

Spoiler: ME3 Indoctrination Theory explained in video. Many spoilers






The Mass Effect 3 ending was nothing more but an illusion induced by Harbinger to trick Shepard to give in to indoctrination and become one of their tools in the war.

Here is a proper version of my first video regarding the INDOCTRINATION THEORY. It shows you many interesting hints which all support this theory of Shepard being indoctrinated (at least Harbinger tries to) at the end of the game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Not just me, I know tons of people who didn't mind it. People just have to find something to bitch and whine about, there can never be just one thing that's good. Bioware shouldn't have to change shit, I hope they charge $10 for it so then people can bitch about that. I mean, hey! They're the ones who fucking wanted it!
> ...


Add on shit, change shit, they still shouldn't have to. It's their story dammit, they can end it how they want! 

/rage

Oh well, don't care. I beat ME3 3 times now so I'm sure I won't be playing it again until a bunch of DLC is released.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2012)

It seems like people won't be content with any ending of Mass Effect 3 unless the Crucible shoots a magical rainbow laser that sprouts flowers and sunshine everywhere. The fans are retarded. Yeah, it's a dark ending, but the whole series has been about grim outlooks but had its humorous moments and stuff to keep it from being Warhammer 40k GRIM DARK DARK GRIM GRIM GRIM DARK.

For the record I thought the ending was fantastic.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It seems like people won't be content with any ending of Mass Effect 3 unless the Crucible shoots a magical rainbow laser that sprouts flowers and sunshine everywhere. The fans are retarded. Yeah, it's a dark ending, but the whole series has been about grim outlooks but had its humorous moments and stuff to keep it from being Warhammer 40k GRIM DARK DARK GRIM GRIM GRIM DARK.
> 
> For the record I thought the ending was fantastic.


That doesn't seem to be what they want apparently though :V Been on BSN for lulz OUT OF BOREDOM, and they have stated lots of times to other peeps that said this that they want a ending that fills in plot holes and makes sense, and don't care whether Shepard and crew live or die V:
Apparently its something a lot of people assume :V

I myself don't really care because LOLPIRACY.

EDIT:
Just wanted to say, regardless of how the ending is, goddamn I love the music, its beautiful ;~;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axT8aPF4AH4&feature=related


----------



## zygie (Mar 22, 2012)

It's always the same with negative feedback anyway, people who don't like it just complain, whine, and bitch, while people who do like the ending wouldn't publicly go on forums and say "OMG ENDING SO GOOD" en masse.

Good show of support from Bioware, however this is going a tad bit too far. At least from what I can tell they won't change the ending, just add on to it. Gamers these days.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm extremely unhappy with the ending. Not because it doesn't end the story, but because of all the inconsistencies, plot holes, and questions it leaves behind. Bioware owes it to the fans to give us a proper ending that will provide closure and a sure ending to this wonderful franchise. I just can't believe that Bioware would give us a perfect game until the last 10 minutes of the game, in fact I won't. The ending is just so utterly disappointing and lackluster that I can't believe anyone would accept it as anything other than a trick.

Totally my opinion though. You're free to disagree with me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> This is stupid, the ending was just fine.
> Fucking whiny bitches.


Nice. Glad to hear you liked the ending. 
But some people paid a little more attention to the story and it's themes. 



Suprgamr232 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Not just me, I know tons of people who didn't mind it. People just have to find something to bitch and whine about, there can never be just one thing that's good. Bioware shouldn't have to change shit, I hope they charge $10 for it so then people can bitch about that. I mean, hey! They're the ones who fucking wanted it!
> ...


"Tons of people"? M'kay. I can think of a few hundred. But not "tons". Sure it's their story. It's also their promises which were tossed out the window. Promises on which a large number of purchases and pre-orders were made. Then you have the issue of the ending statement that "synthetics and organics cannot coexist". I don't know about you, but I had just gotten through proving this to be incorrect between the quarians and the geth. 
Then you mention that you hope Bioware/EA charges for this DLC. Well that's not going to bother most people. We're asking them to go back to the drawing board, to work more hours, and polls have shown that many people are just fine with paying for this extra content. 
But to say that they shouldn't have to change anything is to give all media producers the right to phone-in vital portions of their stories without consequence. "Oh that's alright, everything else was great, so we'll just overlook the ending that makes no sense. 




Guild McCommunist said:


> It seems like people won't be content with any ending of Mass Effect 3 *unless the Crucible shoots a magical rainbow laser that sprouts flowers and sunshine everywhere*. The fans are retarded. Yeah, it's a dark ending, but the whole series has been about grim outlooks but had its humorous moments and stuff to keep it from being Warhammer 40k GRIM DARK DARK GRIM GRIM GRIM DARK.
> 
> For the record I thought the ending was fantastic.



Again, lets go to the polls. Oh darn, it looks like most people aren't asking for rainbows and kittens. They simply want an ending that actually reflects the choices they made in their 100+ hours of gameplay. Perhaps one that doesn't contradict every underlying theme of the entire series. 

Most people are fine with most or possibly even all of the endings having a grim tone to them. But when we're told that the endings won't just be "A, B, or C" (the words of Casey Hudson) and all we get is endings Red, Blue, or Green why shouldn't people be irate? 

Indoctrination Theory is a rather well thought out explanation for the current endgame offerings, but if it was the actual intended concept for the ending, it would have been officially supported by now. 

But I really don't see how people can be pleased with the ending taken at face value. 

That's simply my opinion. You certainly don't need to agree with it. And when the additional DLC is released you're certainly free to ignore it. 

But these are the issues that have rallied more than fifty thousand people to complain. 
Not that Shepard dies. 
Not that we don't respect artistic integrity. 
And not that we're somehow "entitled".


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 22, 2012)

You wouldn't ask Stephen King to change an ending to one of his books, so why would you ask EA to change their story?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 22, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> You wouldn't ask Stephen King to change an ending to one of his books, so why would you ask EA to change their story?


Just thought I would point out this has happened before, in literature, Sherlock Holmes.
He originally died in the battle against Moriarty, however, fan reaction and love for the character pretty much forced Doyle(That IS the writer, right? Its been a long time since I read the books) to resurrect him and continue the series.

EDIT:
If you need a game example, there's Fallout 3 and Broken Steel, IIRC there are some more examples but I can't completely remember, I think there was something regarding inFAMOUS 2? I think that was character design related though so maybe that doesn't count.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2012)

@TwinRetro
No, I simply stopped buying King's books after he finished the Dark Tower series. That was another ending that left a bad taste in my mouth.

But Sir Arthur Conan Doyle had to go back and rewrite the ending to one of his Sherlock Holmes books when he killed off his protagonist. 
He did this because of public outcry against the ending.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Gundam Eclipse


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 22, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> @[member='TwinRetro']
> No, I simply stopped buying King's books after he finished the Dark Tower series. That was another ending that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> But Sir Arthur Conan Doyle had to go back and rewrite the ending to one of his Sherlock Holmes books when he killed off his protagonist.
> He did this because of public outcry against the ending.


Completely offtopic BUT HEY I NINJA'D YOU
I FEEL SPECIAL NOW


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 22, 2012)

(note in advance: I've never played a mass effect game).

I don't see the big deal with the ending. And the fact that hundreds, if not thousands, aren't happy about it, doesn't make me think the game is bad. Rather on the contrary.

Here's the deal: I've played some bad games, mediocre games and good games. Likewise, I've seen bad movies, mediocre movies and good movies. The thing with the good (and most mediocre) ones was that I saw them through to the end*.
...which is more than I can say for the bad ones. There I quit halfway through, stopped watching or even quit the movie theater (it's my philosophy that wasting money isn't so bad as wasting money AND time). In the worst case, I pawned C&C tiberian sun less than a week after release (I bet that hurt westwood studios more than any mail I could've send them).

So what's the deal here, really? Games aren't about the ending but about the experience, right? I mean...if you have 30 or 40 hours of fun playtime, you sure get your money's worth, no matter how it ends. And if that end somehow manages to ruin all those hours before, answer me this: were you _really _having fun with the game?


Also...if I check the garbage bin of my gameshop tomorrow...I somehow doubt I'll see dozens of packages of mass effect 3 therein, some with "FUK YUO BIOWARE!!!1" written or carved into the box. It's much more likely this whole outcry thing hasn't hurt sales one bit. And I think the same will even go for future sequels.





*okay, not really: games like rollercoaster tycoon are pretty much endless. But you know what I mean


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2012)

And now this is becoming strangely prophetic...


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 23, 2012)

After watching a couple of videos on the Indoctrination theory...I'm afraid its right.


Spoiler



[title: Just in case people get pissed with me for referencing ending stuff[
Its the kind of thing that BioWare would do, pull a fake ending and give a real one for those who got the best results. The problem is that I'm really scared if it is right. It sets a precedent for making the good ending (or "epilogue" as they'll call it) DLC and that's just not on. I know its EA and EA love to make more and more DLC since they get that money only once per game user (as opposed to people trading in ME3 discs) but its complete bullshit if the real ending is an add-on. I don't believe it will be a good ending. I think it will be a very bittersweet one since all your companions die in the charge on the beam. You might save all life on Earth but you'll die in the process. That much is certain (in my mind), you got hit with a LASER CANNON after all.
Please note I'm not a Mass Effect player and have not played any of the games but I understand the rage at the endings not being "radically different" as promised. Even if this "DLC" gets released with a true epilogue the endings will not be very diverging. The only diverge is if you fall to indoctrination or not.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 23, 2012)

Changing the ending like this will pave the way for other developers to follow...


----------



## luke_c (Mar 23, 2012)

Mass Effect is my favourite gaming series of all time. I thought the ending to the 3rd game was appalling, I still loved the game but the ending just left me with a sour after-taste on what was otherwise a spectacular, master piece of a game. I already heard that there was some issues with the ending on-line and that it didn't live up to some peoples expectations but I just swept them aside, braced for the worst and finished the game myself. It didn't matter.

I really wasn't expecting Shepard to survive in the first place, I don't care about that. The whole galaxy was at stake and I knew the risks that came with that, but what I do care about is the integrity of the story, science fiction behind the games and the choices that we were given and made throughout the series. In the end, where it mattered most, nothing mattered, everything we had done throughout the series always seemed to have an impact. Throughout the 150-odd hours I spent on the trilogy I carved out MY Shepard, and in the end that WAS NOT my Shepard.

I'm going to leave this as spoiler-free as possible but the last 10 minutes of the game was just filled with so many plot holes, fiction inconsistencies, implausibilities and broken promises that I spent near enough the whole day in a silent sulk, trying to reflect on what happened. (And I got the so-called 'perfect' ending.) I don't understand how the team could of honestly sat down and looked at the ending and said well done chaps, perfect! We was promised cake, but in the end got served a giant turd.

I appreciate that people believe it's BioWare's story, but it isn't just theirs, it's the fans too. They changed each iteration of the game based on fan feedback, they added Garrus and Tali as romance options in ME2 because the characters were so popular. Together with the fans, BioWare helped shape the Mass Effect universe. If they didn't hype us all up with false promises on the conclusion to the epic space-opera then I wouldn't be so strongly in favour of a new or more elaborated ending, but they promised us SO much more. Yes, I've looked into the Indoctrination theory and agree that it sounds very possible, I believe in it myself and if BioWare decide to do nothing else that is what I will be regarding as canon. But that still doesn't make it alright, if this is the case then BioWare have sold us an incomplete game. (Those familiar with the theory know what I am talking about.)

It's just like an entirely different team developed the ending, I don't understand how they could of produced so many major plot holes in the last few minutes of the game. I don't care whether we get a new ending or if they just elaborate on the current one, I just want things cleared up. I want answers, I want disclosure, I want to see that everything I done up to now actually mattered, like they promised us.

EDIT: For those with the 'Changing the end will force other developers to do so' argument, this isn't the first time this has happened. Fallout 3 is the best example with the Broken Steel DLC. 

This video covers most of the plot holes.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 23, 2012)

Wever said:


> (note in advance: I've never played a mass effect game).
> 
> So what's the deal here, really? Games aren't about the ending but about the experience, right? I mean...if you have 30 or 40 hours of fun playtime, you sure get your money's worth, no matter how it ends. And if that end somehow manages to ruin all those hours before, answer me this: were you _really _having fun with the game?


That's actually the problem. People who've played all 3 games spent 3 entire games building up their story, their Shepard. The series has always emphasized that your choices matter. The developers themselves have promised countless times that all of your decisions would have a major effect on what kind of ending you would get.

In the end they throw ALL of that out the window and give you an A, B, C choice that disregards everything you've done up to that point.
Plot inconsistencies is just icing on top of that.
The fact that all 3 endings are fundamentally the same is the cherry on top.

It being a "sad" or "depressing" ending was never the problem. Most of us went into ME3 expecting most of the cast to die. Heck, whole races dying was to be expected, they built the game up to make you expect it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 25, 2012)

I see...with just three endings, I can't but conclude that the promises you quoted are plain out worthless.


Also...how's the game up until the ending? Going by luke_c's mention, it's pretty fine up until the last ten minutes. Does that mean the rest of the game is okay?


----------



## leic7 (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think the ending is horrible. It makes sense for a paragon Shepard at least... I don't know what things are like on the renegade side. Maybe the people who don't like it played mostly renegade?

People mentioned "plotholes" with the ending, but when I looked at the examples they gave, my impression was that those so-called "plotholes" just seemed like a problem of some people failing to make connections between subsequent scenes when they should, and making connections and extrapolations of things when they shouldn't. It's like, they completely missed what matters and chose to focus on the things that don't really matter.

BioWare was right about one thing: the choices you've made throughout the series do matter. Which specific choice didn't have some sort of an effect that you could see in the game? Saying they didn't deliver on that one is a little disingenuous...


----------



## Sterling (Mar 25, 2012)

Wever said:


> I see...with just three endings, I can't but conclude that the promises you quoted are plain out worthless.
> 
> 
> Also...how's the game up until the ending? Going by luke_c's mention, it's pretty fine up until the last ten minutes. Does that mean the rest of the game is okay?



Yes, up until the ending, it's the best Mass Effect yet. I myself have played through 4 times despite my lack of enthusiasm for the ending.



leic7 said:


> I don't think the ending is horrible. It makes sense for a paragon Shepard at least... I don't know what things are like on the renegade side. Maybe the people who don't like it played mostly renegade?
> 
> People mentioned "plotholes" with the ending, but when I looked at the examples they gave, my impression was that those so-called "plotholes" just seemed like a problem of some people failing to make connections between subsequent scenes when they should, and making connections and extrapolations of things when they shouldn't. It's like, they completely missed what matters and chose to focus on the things that don't really matter.
> 
> BioWare was right about one thing: the choices you've made throughout the series do matter. Which specific choice didn't have some sort of an effect that you could see in the game? Saying they didn't deliver on that one is a little disingenuous...


You obviously haven't checked out any of the videos or document links in the other thread. Here is a link to my post. If you've already done this, you obviously haven't made many connections either. That, or you just haven't finished the game, or have only watched the ending. No one in their right mind would disagree that the ending has problems (BIG ones). Even if you liked them. There are an incredible amount of plot holes and contradictions, and it's up to you to see them. Bioware did a shitty job. It could be time constraints set by EA, shoddy writers, or even a sort of hoax, but it's pretty clear to me that this shouldn't be how Bioware ends it's pet franchise.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 25, 2012)

Over a thousand different variables of choices from Mass Effect 1 & 2. Hundreds of choices (thousands?) in Mass Effect 3. In the end we get three quite similar endings? Kinda meh. Oh well although the ending is (at the moment) quite a bore, I'll keep enjoying ME2 and ME3 with a re-run from the beginning after I start/finish ME3.. If the story starts to make no sense (which I assume may happen), I'll go waste the end of this year and try to finish Baldur's Gate 1&2 or perhaps Icewind Dale (that'll take quite a while mind you...). Those series had the endings fitting for a game like Mass Effect.

@Everyone complaining about ME3 not making sense in a way, Drew Karpyshyn should have been the lead writer.. Not that the current one was bad, Karpyshyn has quite a track record (BG, ME, etc)..


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> You wouldn't ask Stephen King to change an ending to one of his books


I would, actually. His endings are _terrible_.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 25, 2012)

Also if the game is not satisfying, I'll just leave this here:

http://www.psu.com/Amazon-granting-refunds-for-Mass-Effect-3--a014727-p0.php


----------



## Sterling (Mar 25, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Also if the game is not satisfying, I'll just leave this here:
> 
> http://www.psu.com/A...-a014727-p0.php


The game IS gratifying. If this was a roller coaster ride in the middle of winter, it doesn't matter that there is a splash area at the end. The ride was awesome, and totally worth what I spent to take a ride, even if the climax left me with a cold. Overall, the game is a solid 8/10 with the story being a 7/10. 3 points off for an ending that was mostly nonsensical... Not bad.


----------



## leic7 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sterling said:


> You obviously haven't checked out any of the videos or document links in the other thread. Here is a link to my post. If you've already done this, you obviously haven't made many connections either. That, or you just haven't finished the game, or have only watched the ending. No one in their right mind would disagree that the ending has problems (BIG ones). Even if you liked them. There are an incredible amount of plot holes and contradictions, and it's up to you to see them. Bioware did a shitty job. It could be time constraints set by EA, shoddy writers, or even a sort of hoax, but it's pretty clear to me that this shouldn't be how Bioware ends it's pet franchise.


Oh I have finished the game with a paragon Shepard all the way, and have heard a lot about the so-called "plot holes" because some people just have a tendency to repeat them over and over on the internet, lol. So if I have seen what you've seen and thought about the things you've thought about, and still come to a different conclusion then I'm "obviously" this and that, eh? 

I don't know what Mass Effect is to you, but to me, it's a science fiction and I treat it as such. There are moments in a fictional story when it's appropriate to draw connections and there are times when it's more appropriate to activate suspension of disbelief. As I said before, it just seems to me that some people have missed the mark on what's "appropriate".


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously haven't checked out any of the videos or document links in the other thread. Here is a link to my post. If you've already done this, you obviously haven't made many connections either. That, or you just haven't finished the game, or have only watched the ending. No one in their right mind would disagree that the ending has problems (BIG ones). Even if you liked them. There are an incredible amount of plot holes and contradictions, and it's up to you to see them. Bioware did a shitty job. It could be time constraints set by EA, shoddy writers, or even a sort of hoax, but it's pretty clear to me that this shouldn't be how Bioware ends it's pet franchise.
> ...


Mass Effect is science fiction with a well defined history and takes into consideration the laws of physics and other realistic motifs. Many of the things that happened in the final moments just don't make sense. The continuity of the series has been pretty smooth so far, so why is it the endings contradict many of the things previously written in the previous games? Science fiction is merely fiction grounded by science. There is no magic. Only ideas that are firmly rooted in what may be possible can be used.

May I ask what ending you chose?


----------



## leic7 (Mar 26, 2012)

Since my Shepard has always been kind, humble, and very much pro-choice paragon, she chose the option that reflects all of those qualities of course.

Maybe the physics courses I've taken had different content than other people's physics courses, Mass Effect has never been something I'd think of as being at all rigorous in that department. And it's perfectly okay because it's pop culture sci-fi.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 26, 2012)

_Truth is stranger than fiction, but it is because fiction is obliged to stick to possibilities; 
Truth isn't.

~Mark Twain_

(In other words, Fiction has to make sense)


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Since my Shepard has always been kind, humble, and very much pro-choice paragon, she chose the option that reflects all of those qualities of course.
> 
> Maybe the physics courses I've taken had different content than other people's physics courses, Mass Effect has never been something I'd think of as being at all rigorous in that department. And it's perfectly okay because it's pop culture sci-fi.


Please, put the ending you chose in a spoiler. I'd like to know what ending you thought was the most "pro-paragon".


----------



## RE4zombie (Mar 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> @[member='TwinRetro']
> No, I simply stopped buying King's books after he finished the Dark Tower series. That was another ending that left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> But Sir Arthur Conan Doyle had to go back and rewrite the ending to one of his Sherlock Holmes books when he killed off his protagonist.
> ...



The Dark Tower ending was nothing like that of Mass Effect 3.  It did provide a resolution for all the characters, and it did make sense in the context of the story.  Also, Stephen King put in an afterword to warn you from reading the final sequence where Roland climbs through the tower if you wanted a happy ending.  There was more element of choice for the reader in regards to the end of the novels than was given to ME3 players.  That really should not be the case.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 26, 2012)

I cannot believe my topic picked up steam 4 DAYS LATER! XD


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> _Truth is stranger than fiction, but it is because fiction is obliged to stick to possibilities; _
> _Truth isn't._
> 
> _~Mark Twain_
> ...



Ironically, Mark Twain's greatest literary work also had an ending that remains extremely contested to this day on the grounds that it was not the sensible resolution to the story (among many other reasons).

Not making a point or anything, I just found that worth noting.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't believe this topic is still going at all. This is ridiculous. Just because a handful of people don't like it, it's suddenly the big topic of today?


----------



## leic7 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Please, put the ending you chose in a spoiler. I'd like to know what ending you thought was the most "pro-paragon".


...fine. I chose the synthesis option in paragon.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 26, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I can't believe this topic is still going at all. This is ridiculous. Just because a handful of people don't like it, it's suddenly the big topic of today?



I don't see why it shouldn't. It's a _forum_ on _video games_. There aren't a million threads made on the temp about the game. It also happens to be a thread on a popular new video game, so why shouldn't it became a big topic?


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2012)

@[member='leic7'] , the text is still visible on the dark forum theme. Spoiler it. 





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> _Truth is stranger than fiction, but it is because fiction is obliged to stick to possibilities;
> Truth isn't.
> 
> ~Mark Twain_
> ...



I would present a counterpoint, if I may:


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 26, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Please, put the ending you chose in a spoiler. I'd like to know what ending you thought was the most "pro-paragon".
> ...


Woohoo! Spoilers!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the biggest problem with mass effect is that only 1/3 or 2/3 of the original story writer was left. Not sure on the numbers...

But imagine 10 people writing a book.

In the 2th book, 3 of the original people are fired and replaced by 5 new people.

In the 3rd book, 2 more from original book are fired and replaced by 3-4 others

Result: 5 people left from the original book, and 8-9 new people with other ideas = a mess xD

I loved all 3 games, even the ending in the 3rd one.

My biggest issue is that I want to know what happends after:


Spoiler



the normandy crash on the jungle planet and how all races that are stuck in the "Sol" system are going to get back and a lot of other questions I want to know about :/

Oh and I went for the "synthesis" ending


----------



## Qtis (Mar 26, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> I think the biggest problem with mass effect is that only 1/3 or 2/3 of the original story writer was left. Not sure on the numbers...


Actually the third game was the only one with Drew Karpyshyn not being part of the writing team. The second game was done by two people, of which one was Karpyshyn 

Not sure how that adds up, but the books between the games were all written by Drew. After his declaration of not writing anything for the gaming industry there seems to be other writers present too, but so far I haven't read a single book by the new writers..


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Please, put the ending you chose in a spoiler. I'd like to know what ending you thought was the most "pro-paragon".
> ...





Spoiler



Why did you think that was the most paragon choice? That's what Saren was trying to accomplish in the first Mass Effect, and look where that got him.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2012)

Why are people so worried about spoilers? It's a discussion about the ending of the game; spoilers are pretty much inherent. If you don't want to be spoiled, then just avoid the thread before playing the game. Problem solved.

@[member='Sterling']

No, Saren's goal (or at least, rationalization) was to make the organics appear useful and helpful to the Reapers in the hopes that they would be spared instead. The indoctrination clouded his judgement there, of course.

Plus, you have to remember that while Saren was the villain, his motivation and ultimate goals were admirable; the problem came with the methods he employed to reach them. That complexity was what made him a great antagonist for the game.


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2012)

> As a somewhat unexpected consequence to the recent furor over Mass Effect 3's ending, an entirely different, unaffiliated game has rewritten its own final moments while BioWare considers changing its own. PC and iOS tactical shooter _Frozen Synapse_ may have attracted much of its fan-base for its acclaimed multiplayer mode, but the game also boasts a robust single-player experience that, up until recently, didn't conclude with a troll-faced pony, a top-hat-wearing t-rex, nor a snarky yet, perhaps, important message for gamers.
> 
> "This is the ending to a computer game," the new final cut scene reads beneath a hand-drawn picture of the aforementioned animal duo. "We don't care if you like it ... but at least the pony and dinosaur are happy." As the screen fades to black, the message continues in a small, but stark white font. "We go through a lot of things in life," it reads. "Not all of them are under our control. But that's ok because it's all water under the bridge, right? We can't expect the outcome of our stories to conform to our own perceptions."
> 
> The game then shifts gears, and informs its community that they are both "moist and dolphin-proof."




Source and video.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Mar 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Not just me, I know tons of people who didn't mind it. People just have to find something to bitch and whine about, there can never be just one thing that's good. Bioware shouldn't have to change shit, I hope they charge $10 for it so then people can bitch about that. I mean, hey! They're the ones who fucking wanted it!



I too have no problem with the ending. Sadly me and a friend were talking about how if Bioware does release a new ending that they should just screw over all the whiny brats by killing everyone off and then even charge $15 for it.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 26, 2012)

Spoiler



Synthesis is a pretty terrible ending thematically. You spend the entire series working for cooperation. Finding ways to work together regardless of differences in beliefs or race. Even Saren in his twisted indoctrinated state was aiming for co-existence. Synthesis basically gives the finger to that and says assimilation is the best. Never mind that you are finally able to work out peace with the synthetic Geth race through hard work. Just take the easy way out.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 26, 2012)

God people are bitching about that..
how do people play games like Fallout 3 then :/

I dont know if I sound precise enough, but if a happy end and happy environment is what they are looking for.. tough luck! Bioware WANTED to end it this way, live it with.

Anyway, good to see them respond though


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> God people are bitching about that..
> how do people play games like Fallout 3 then :/
> 
> I dont know if I sound precise enough, but if a happy end and happy environment is what they are looking for.. tough luck! Bioware WANTED to end it this way, live it with.
> ...


Fallout 3 is different. That's Bethesda. Bethesda games get given a crapton of slack.

Also if what I think will happen happens (i.e. if the Indoctrination Theory is right) they'll switch tacks once the first DLC is released from rage at the ending to rage at money-grubbing and not giving the series a conclusion in the full game and making it DLC.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > God people are bitching about that..
> ...


I know that fallout is from bethesda.. but that post apocalyptic environment and shit.. its not unicorns and flowers everywhere lol.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...



Oh really?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Jamstruth said:
> ...


LOL thats the kinda ending people were hoping for 
Sheppard riding an unicorn back to earth after saving it


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sad that so many people who think the complainers are whining think they wanted a happy ending. :


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


Nobody wants a "happy ending" they just think this current ending gives a very horrible conclusion. At the end of the game nothing you have done really matters or affects the ending choices. Its ending A, B or C. That's the problem not that the ending isn't a good ending.


----------



## leic7 (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Could you articulate what you think "an ending where what you've done matters" would be like?

@[member='Sterling']:
I thought it's the most "kind, humble, and pro-choice" option because it solves the problem and involves the least amount of suffering and controlling of others. That's just how my Shepard is. If there's a chance to reconcile with the enemies without hurting anyone in the process, she'd do it.

@[member='Zarcon']:


Spoiler



"Assimilation" because of the new DNA thingy? I think the DNA thing is just a representation of 'common ground' among different species, the writers are just trying to materialize the concept of 'common ground' in the form of a new DNA... Cheesy as it may be, if that's the literary device they'd chosen to use... ok lol
It doesn't mean everyone will be the same though.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 27, 2012)

leic7 said:


> ^ Could you articulate what you think "an ending where what you've done matters" would be like?



I'll be honest, i'm not sure. Maybe where certain characters will act a certain way reacting to how you've affected them. E.g. One of you companions sacrificng themselves to kill the Reapers along with you rather than leave you alone in the end.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure whether its USN worthy, so here:
http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/324/index/12690832/1#12692690
If anyone still cares V: Out on the 26th~


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Not sure whether its USN worthy, so here:
> http://social.biowar...0832/1#12692690
> If anyone still cares V: Out on the 26th~



I was hoping we wouldn't have to wait too much longer. It'll be interesting to see what new additions/alterations Bioware has made.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure whether its USN worthy, so here:
> ...



Same here. Its the only reason I still have my copy.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 24, 2012)

By the way, if you peeps interested in IT, check these are documentaries out, they are long as fuck but IMO they are awesome as fuck!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caAqFFhBn2U&list=UUDWRGUs_jy1nESYT-BlnP8A&index=2&feature=plcp[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCQXwIIlMYc&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2012)

Wait someone made a 3 hour documentary on a theory for a videogame ending...?

Jesus I thought _I _wasted my days off. That's a whole new level.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2012)

I REALLY hope Bioware does not change the ending, It was bad enough they bent to people by doing this.

Adding to it I wouldn't mind, but i'll see next week.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 26, 2012)

So the EC is out.
Half the peeps are pissed, and the other half are pleased, and both groups are pissed at each other. According to BSN anyway V:
My new favorite choice is Control, feels so badass~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> So the EC is out.
> Half the peeps are pissed, and the other half are pleased, and both groups are pissed at each other. According to BSN anyway V:
> My new favorite choice is Control, feels so badass~



I think people were already approaching it being gloomy sourpusses that nothing short of an entirely different game would please them. Plus those who hate the ending are broken into two groups: those who hate it because the lack of choices it factored in and those who hate it because it wasn't full of rainbows and sunshine. I think this DLC address the former and not the latter so the latter people will be pissed either way.

Personally I don't really care, I liked the ending and I really don't think I'll download the almost 2GB DLC and replay the ending. Maybe on another run through of the game but for now I'm satisfied with multiplayer.


----------



## rehevkor (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm mostly pleased, while it doesn't change the ending (no one should have expected it to)[1], it does fix a ton of problems. Also makes all the ending a lot less grim.

One thing that did strike me, was the old endings where very final. They seemed to really FINISH the franchise. All the chracters we know stranded, society as we know it is fucked in every way. These endings leave it on a higher note, right open for sequels etc. I thought it was brave for Bioware to do that in the old endings.


[1] Although one obvious big change was that the Mass Relays were all damaged, rather than compley destroyed. All the ends hint or pretty much confirm that they were rebuilt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> [1] Although one obvious big change was that the Mass Relays were all damaged, rather than compley destroyed. All the ends hint or pretty much confirm that they were rebuilt.



They've said that Mass Effect as a franchise will continue, just nothing involving Shepard directly. That being said, I'm surprised they didn't keep the relays destroyed, it could have set the stage for a very good MMO environment. With the joint fleets of the races stranded in humanity's side of the galaxy, only turmoil could brew. Set a MMO several years after Mass Effect 3 so space travel and civilization is still relatively rebuilt but the whole plot would involve a war between the races.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 27, 2012)

Though I never had any problem with the original endings, the EC definitely improved upon them.  It confirmed the things I assumed such as:



Spoiler



the "Starchild" being a rogue AI


----------



## leic7 (Jun 29, 2012)

I echo about the 'control' one. Jennifer Hale's final narration was well done (and the writing was good too). Her narration alone has elevated that particular ending up a notch.


----------

